# Need help on 2005 x trail oil sensor for ABS



## OLDMAN66 (Apr 8, 2020)

Cant seem to find this oil sensor for the ABS. 
Can some one help me out. it has 3 pins on the in side. If you have a part No# or link for me. Thank for your time


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi, any luck finding this part? Can you give some details......gas engine? 2.5L gas engine ...T-30? Do you need the Oil Pressure Sender / Switch ? because i googled '' oil sensor ABS '' and i can only find part for ''oil sender switch''. If so, try Rockauto. 2005 NISSAN X-TRAIL 2.5L L4 Oil Pressure Sender / Switch | RockAuto. ...or try this UK website, it had photos and detailed drawings of the part. I looked for you but cannot find one with 3 pins inside...you sure it has 3 pins? Oil Pressure Switch for NISSAN X-TRAIL (T30) 2.5 4x4 121kW Petrol 2002


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I didn't find it yet but this is from the service manual


----------



## OLDMAN66 (Apr 8, 2020)

tonyvancity said:


> Hi, any luck finding this part? Can you give some details......gas engine? 2.5L gas engine ...T-30? Do you need the Oil Pressure Sender / Switch ? because i googled '' oil sensor ABS '' and i can only find part for ''oil sender switch''. If so, try Rockauto. 2005 NISSAN X-TRAIL 2.5L L4 Oil Pressure Sender / Switch | RockAuto. ...or try this UK website, it had photos and detailed drawings of the part. I looked for you but cannot find one with 3 pins inside...you sure it has 3 pins? Oil Pressure Switch for NISSAN X-TRAIL (T30) 2.5 4x4 121kW Petrol 2002


no luck 2.5L gas engine this is on the ABS


----------



## OLDMAN66 (Apr 8, 2020)

otomodo said:


> I didn't find it yet but this is from the service manual


nope its that part #13 from the looks of the pic. i cant get a clear look at your pic.
got nust at my shop just got time to see your post. thank you for the help.


----------



## OLDMAN66 (Apr 8, 2020)

If I knew the residence of it i can bypass it  thank for helping me 
*tonyvancity otomodo *


----------

